# DIY Last Chance style draw board



## m_baker_12 (May 13, 2010)

What winch is everyone using when making a draw board that goes into your ez press style bow press? I am wanting to make one but can’t seem to find a winch like the one they use.


----------



## chris51992 (Mar 26, 2015)

Look up a lashing winch on Amazon


----------



## chris51992 (Mar 26, 2015)

chris51992 said:


> Look up a lashing winch on Amazon


https://www.amazon.com/Buyers-Produ...1558614898&s=gateway&sprefix=lashing+w&sr=8-5


----------



## m_baker_12 (May 13, 2010)

Alright cool. I might get one to try out. I’m drawing up my design as we speak.


----------



## Kahuna. (Jan 8, 2019)

Forum won't let me post a link but I used this one from Amazon: UI Pro Tools Hand Crank Strap Winch 600lb Capacity.


----------



## bowpress (Jan 7, 2016)

Good info thanks guys


----------



## m_baker_12 (May 13, 2010)

I was hoping to find one similar to what they use on the Luca draw board that is much smaller in size. That one looks pretty big.


----------



## m_baker_12 (May 13, 2010)

I have my lashing winch in order. I got one that is ambidextrous so I can use it either side of my press if need be. I will post picks once I get it started.


----------



## m_baker_12 (May 13, 2010)

Here is my press I will be building the draw board for. This was a fun build as well.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

The press looks great! Look forward to seeing the draw board when you get it done. 

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## m_baker_12 (May 13, 2010)

leoncrandall74 said:


> The press looks great! Look forward to seeing the draw board when you get it done.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


Thank you! It was a lot of fun. I’m ready to get the draw board going. I just have to get the winch in.


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm thinking of using a worm gear winch so I won't have to worry about flipping a catch. It stays where you stop and you can crank it in both directions to real cable in or let cable out.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1CmW44TrVU


----------



## m_baker_12 (May 13, 2010)

Dewboy said:


> I'm thinking of using a worm gear winch so I won't have to worry about flipping a catch. It stays where you stop and you can crank it in both directions to real cable in or let cable out.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1CmW44TrVU


Worm gear would be nice. Especially on a draw board to check your cam timing. I just want a smaller sized winch so there is less bulk hanging off my bow press. If I had access to the winch that comes with the LCA draw board I would take one apart and see what all it’s made of and build one. But I don’t know anyone in my area who has one.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

m_baker_12 said:


> Worm gear would be nice. Especially on a draw board to check your cam timing. I just want a smaller sized winch so there is less bulk hanging off my bow press. If I had access to the winch that comes with the LCA draw board I would take one apart and see what all it’s made of and build one. But I don’t know anyone in my area who has one.


The size of the winches was my issue also. When I built my press I wanted It 100% DIY but couldn't find anything small enough for my liking. I searched for months and the few that I liked were well over $100 and still big. I kept looking at the lca and ArcheryDezign draw boards and though I knew I could make one I also knew I wouldn't be satisfied if I did. I finally decided on an ArcheryDezign draw board because of features I liked over the lca. $60 cheaper was just a bonus. It took a couple of weeks because it was a custom color to match my press but worth every minute of the wait. The AD draw board and my press was easily the best archery investment I've ever made.









Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## m_baker_12 (May 13, 2010)

I like how that matches your press. That’s a nice combo!


----------



## m_baker_12 (May 13, 2010)

I got the Lashing winch in today. It is way bigger than I had planned on. I’m not sure I want to use this. It’s very heavy, and the teeth are not as fine as I would like the winch to have. Back to the drawing board. (I don’t know why the picture is sideways.)


----------



## chris51992 (Mar 26, 2015)

I’m sorry bud. Guess I should’ve mentioned that they are bigger than the LCA winch.


----------



## Razorbak (May 26, 2004)

I have the same winch I cant seem to find one as small as the LCA and the AD version...anyone have a lead where a smaller one might be sold?


----------



## m_baker_12 (May 13, 2010)

I took the lashing winch apart and offset the two gears to make it more of a finer adjustment for each turn. I’m going to see if I can build a handle for it and remove the slip out of both sides. I’m still not sold on this winch at all but I might make it work.


----------



## GMtech (Mar 28, 2013)

Wouldn't this cable winch be better? Comes with an 8mm. cable. 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B078X4S1T...&pd_rd_r=139e099b-83ee-11e9-97ac-510cb5876d74


----------



## 70oldsracer (Oct 25, 2010)

m_baker_12 said:


> I got the Lashing winch in today. It is way bigger than I had planned on. I’m not sure I want to use this. It’s very heavy, and the teeth are not as fine as I would like the winch to have. Back to the drawing board. (I don’t know why the picture is sideways.)


Couldn't you just use the press itself for the fine adjustments. I have the same winch and it works fine, it's not as big a regular winch, but not as small as the lca or archery design winches.


----------



## m_baker_12 (May 13, 2010)

70oldsracer said:


> Couldn't you just use the press itself for the fine adjustments. I have the same winch and it works fine, it's not as big a regular winch, but not as small as the lca or archery design winches.


Yes you can use the press for fine adjustments. You would do that with any winch big or small. The winch would work “just fine” but i am still looking for a smaller option.


----------



## Jarvey24 (Jun 28, 2018)

Nice looking press!


----------



## 70oldsracer (Oct 25, 2010)

m_baker_12 said:


> Yes you can use the press for fine adjustments. You would do that with any winch big or small. The winch would work “just fine” but i am still looking for a smaller option.


Gotcha. I looked for a while and really couldn't find anything and did not want to spend the money on the LCA or AD. I really don't use the draw board that much to warrant that $$


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

I purchased the AD system and worth it. I searched high and low and the only winch I found similar was on ALAIBA. 

I recommend the AD


----------



## desertbird (Apr 6, 2016)

Here is my lashing winch EZ green build. It's actually seems big, but it's really not that bad. works great for me:

https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5425941


----------



## m_baker_12 (May 13, 2010)

I haven’t forgotten. I have just been busy at work. I am trying something with the lashing winch. I will post pictures as I go.


----------



## m_baker_12 (May 13, 2010)

I don’t like all the slop that comes with this winch. So I’m going to be modifying a little bit to tighten it up, remove one set of gears, make a cranking handle for it, and build my insert. I’m attaching mine to the bottom side of my insert instead of it sitting on top. For my press I made the fingers taller than normal but this winch is still pretty tall and it would interfere with being able to get in and work on the cams while the bow is pressed. So if I mount it underneath in will remain out of the way at all times.


----------



## m_baker_12 (May 13, 2010)

My top cap is cut and ready for to be welded.


----------



## desertbird (Apr 6, 2016)

Did you see the build I posted? https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5425941. 

I explain removing the large nuts to remove the slop.

Also in the pic above you installed your "gears" backwards...


----------



## desertbird (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## desertbird (Apr 6, 2016)

If you noticed a backwards gear on mine it's cause I cut off the "clicker" stop:


----------



## m_baker_12 (May 13, 2010)

A piece of 1/4” cut to fit, drilled and pinned worked.


----------



## m_baker_12 (May 13, 2010)

I’m not even putting the other set of gears on the other side. I guess I’ll have an extra set if I ever needed them.


----------



## m_baker_12 (May 13, 2010)

And I have my gears offset for a reason. This will allow each turn for the draw board to be a much smaller adjustment than if they lined up together. It clicks in place, doesn’t have the ability to turn back out, and holds solid.


----------



## HDIarchery (Oct 31, 2012)

good looking press


----------



## m_baker_12 (May 13, 2010)

Top cap is welded in place and so is the cranking handle.


----------



## gsmiley (Feb 18, 2019)

Re Leon Crandalls beautiful set-up. What is the spindle bearing on the outside of the finger pivot for? Thats where I have a welded plate with a bolt hole in it.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

gsmiley said:


> Re Leon Crandalls beautiful set-up. What is the spindle bearing on the outside of the finger pivot for? Thats where I have a welded plate with a bolt hole in it.


Its just a shaft collar to keep the fingers from sliding off when the press is rotated

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## m_baker_12 (May 13, 2010)

Starting on the bow holding end of the draw board today. Keep in mind everything I’m using for this build is all scrap material I find. The only purchase I will make is for the winch. So some of these prices may have some scratches on them. They are old/used/broken parts from machines I am re-purposing.

Thanks for following.


----------



## m_baker_12 (May 13, 2010)

All of the pieces are made. I just have to get everything welded together and it will be ready to test out.


----------



## khrixis (Jul 6, 2018)

I like it!


----------



## m_baker_12 (May 13, 2010)

khrixis said:


> I like it!


Thank you. It’s been an easy little project. It’s fun digging through scrap and seeing what you can turn it into.


----------



## m_baker_12 (May 13, 2010)

The post side is assembled


----------



## m_baker_12 (May 13, 2010)

Works great! (Sorry for the sideways picture)


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

I mounted a regular winch to a piece of uni-strut...........slides in perfectly, whole thing probably cost me about 20 bucks


----------



## grahamwilliams (Aug 26, 2012)

A question if I may? Like gridman I'm using a regular winch bolted to a length of Unistrut; for fine adjustment I use a turnbuckle. It all works ok but I've been looking for something a bit smaller and was interested to read about the lashing winch. I'm sorry this question is rather naive but whilst I can understand how it winches up I can't quite figure out how it's let down in a controlled manner. It seems to me that once the sprung bar is depressed the gear is disengaged and it will freewheel.


----------



## desertbird (Apr 6, 2016)

grahamwilliams said:


> A question if I may? Like gridman I'm using a regular winch bolted to a length of Unistrut; for fine adjustment I use a turnbuckle. It all works ok but I've been looking for something a bit smaller and was interested to read about the lashing winch. I'm sorry this question is rather naive but whilst I can understand how it winches up I can't quite figure out how it's let down in a controlled manner. It seems to me that once the sprung bar is depressed the gear is disengaged and it will freewheel.



You have to hold the handle while depressing the lock and back it down. It lets down and does not try to run away from you easier then you might think.


----------



## grahamwilliams (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks very much desertbird, I'll give it a try!!


----------



## m_baker_12 (May 13, 2010)

grahamwilliams said:


> A question if I may? Like gridman I'm using a regular winch bolted to a length of Unistrut; for fine adjustment I use a turnbuckle. It all works ok but I've been looking for something a bit smaller and was interested to read about the lashing winch. I'm sorry this question is rather naive but whilst I can understand how it winches up I can't quite figure out how it's let down in a controlled manner. It seems to me that once the sprung bar is depressed the gear is disengaged and it will freewheel.



It would free will if you allow it to. I just hold the bar down with one hand and crank it in reverse to let it down. Same way as I crank it to full draw. With it being on the bow press I can fine tune my adjustments with the press once I have it close with the draw board winch.


----------

